# Hostel accommodation at shifa



## IlyasYunis (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi guys

I was wondering whether most students at Shifa live in the hostel accommodation and the distance it was from the hospital site. If it was a far distance how the students got there and what the general vibe was like in the hostels?

Thanks peeps.


----------



## Khush Bakht (Sep 22, 2009)

Even i am thinking the same infact i dont even know whether there are many universities that offer hostel accomodation ??? 
If anyone knows then do reply


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Here's a detailed post about the female hostel: Shifa Female Hostels
 
There are some downsides to the hostels as well.

1. Cleanliness
They aren't exactly known for being clean. Even though floors get mopped regularly, other things like curtains seem to be completely ignored and covered in dust.

2. Maintenance
It's quite common to have paint chipping off in the bedrooms. However, if you are willing to invest some money into your room you can get it repainted/carpeted.

3. Hostel food
Depends on which cook is cooking and things like that, but I've rarely heard of hostel kids talking about how good the food is. I've heard that with the better cook the food is decent. It generally has a very high grease to food ratio.

4. Cost
Living in a hostel is still probably cheaper than most apartments, although it really depends on where you're staying and with how many people. The hostel price has been increasing and most would argue that the services they get are not nearly worth the price they're paying.

The male hostels are even closer to Shifa and they don't have any set curfew time. There is a bus for transportation between the hostel and Shifa, but weather permitting, most guys just walk.

Living in the hostel is kind of a last choice for most people. Girls that don't have any relatives in the city are automatically sent to the hostel, (which is something that wouldn't change regardless of how bad the conditions are there).

A fair amount of guys do live in the hostels, but many that come from abroad just get together with a few other guys and split rent on an apartment or a portion(1 floor of a 2 story house). A lot of students feel that the hostels are overpriced and opt for an apartment/portion so that they know they are getting what they pay for.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i live in the shifa hostel and in the the farthest from college it takes me like 12 minutes to get to the college on foot but in the morning u can easily get a taxi and it takes like 30rs to go to shifa i was one of like 10 guys from our class who live in a hostel and living here, according to me is much better than living on ur own in a private hostel or an apartment if u r a freshie 
food isnt always good and usually most hostellites go eat out when it isnt good and i havent had any problems with chipped paint and if u have something like that u can submit an application and get it fixed 
livin in shifa hostel costs more but it is really worth it cause iv seen people who live on their own and it sucks and i think cleanliness in the hostels is much better than what u would get if u live on ur own i think it depends on how clean u want to keep ur room u can always get someone to clean up ur room in the hostel once or twice every week.
hostels dont offer laundry but u can always get someone from the hostel do it for u or u can give ur stuff to the laundry nearby


----------



## Khush Bakht (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you for your info .I highly appreciate that


----------



## IlyasYunis (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys this was really useful-especially getting an insdiers view on the accommo.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

before any of u make a final decision on stayin at the shifa hostel be sure to go and have a look at the place they r going to give to u


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

coolblue_one said:


> livin in shifa hostel costs more but it is really worth it cause iv seen people who live on their own and it sucks and i think cleanliness in the hostels is much better than what u would get if u live on ur own


Yeah depending on where you live, it's very likely that the hostel could be considered clean by comparison. Most of the portions in I-8 (where a fair amount of guys that don't live in the hostel stay) are in pretty bad shape. If you're willing to move out of I-8, there are a lot nicer places.



coolblue_one said:


> before any of u make a final decision on stayin at the shifa hostel be sure to go and have a look at the place they r going to give to u


:thumbsup:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I just wanted to know, are there any plus sides of residing in the Shifa hostel?
Compared to living with family, what are the benefits?

Because I might live with family, but I am not sure, if the hostel sets a very "student like" atmosphere, that triggers you to study more, as opposed to living detached from students?

Or does it have no effect?
Someone please elaborate on living at home compared to hostels! Much Appreciated.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

the way i see it the shifa hostels at present are a rip off 
they are going to charge you three hundred thousand rupees and you are not even allowed to have an ac in your room


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I dont really care about the money, it's not a problem. I just care about the education. Would I be better off surrounded by students in a hostel, or with family ?


----------

